# Another winter storm is on the way for this weekend..



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

Another winter storm is on the way, and it will cause widespread travel problems. Fortunately, this does not appear to be in the same league with the storm that crossed the country late last week. This one will start dumping snow on the central Rockies Thursday. Friday, the snowy weather will streak out across the Great Plains. The Midwest and northern Great Lakes will get the worst of the storm Friday night and Saturday. In the backlash of the storm a fresh arctic air mass will rush southward through the nation's midsection.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah right. we're gonna get rain. upper 30's &low 40's for the rest of the week. first day below freezing is next monday, by then the storm will have passed.


----------



## MorningDew Farm (May 22, 2007)

yeah.....i've heard we're getting rain on sunday 37deg. in Vt. .....Then freeze of course


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

accuweather changed the pic.... thats pretty funny...


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Sounds kind of messy here.
Rain Saturday then temps dropping and turning to snow on sat nite and sunday then possible lake effect on Mon.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

a pre christmas storm would be nice!! go to christmas dinner with another round of plowing /salting for the next billing cycle would be all right with me!LOL later, pete


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

rain rain rain and a little slush on the side. to warm here in the midwest>>>


----------

